# Pets at home (shocking)



## Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

i went down to pets at home to get some live food for my beardies.

half the stock is dead or with like 1-2 crickets for 2£ ( so basically your paying a £1 for a cricket) 

they have no food or liquid, literally i found one tub with like 10 crickets and that was the best one, so iv fed and watered them so there worth eating, i was shocked at this..... now my bearded dragons have hardly any live food in-till tomorrow morning! 

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Most shops won't have got a delivery because of the weather. 

if you'd told them that half the crickets were dead, they'd probably have given you a few tubs for the price of one.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

The PAH near me gets their livefood on a Monday, you will find the same problem in most shops that get 1 delivery a week, that's why the good ones get 2 a week.


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

whats more shocking is that people still get shocked when they go to a pets at home


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

One near me gets every tuesday and friday I think


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Dinosaur said:


> they have no food or liquid, literally i found one tub with like 10 crickets and that was the best one, so iv fed and watered them so there worth eating, i was shocked at this..... now my bearded dragons have hardly any live food in-till tomorrow morning!


You should be gut loading your own livefood anyway. Not relying on a shop to do so.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

damien1010 said:


> whats more shocking is that people still get shocked when they go to a pets at home


:lol2:


It is always the way, I find the quality of the livefood you buy online is ALWAYS better than what you get from any shop.. but that is only really worth it if you buy in bulk! 

When I order locusts there will only be 1 or 2 dead out of 100


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

hey you guys should try sherwood pets for livefood, theyre on here and on facebook!! they do 10 tubs for a tenner and its only a couple of pound for delivery, works out wayyy cheaper than anyother shop or website ive been on, Plus the quality is fantastic, they last ages and very few die.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I have experienced this from PAH, now get mine off the internet from a very good supplier.


----------



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

My local pets at home seem to have really good live food might just be certain stores


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

As someone who works in a shop, my advice is, if you find dead livefood in a box, just tell the shop assistant. If they are a decent shop, they will reduce the price for you, or find you a packet that has fresh foods in. If they dont reduce the price for you, DONT BUY THEM!

Buy buying half dead packets, you are making a statement that it is acceptable to pay however much for dead insects. It is your right as a customer to get what you pay for, a box of live insects. One or two dead, fair enough, but not half a box... 

Most of the time in busy shops, staff wont actually be aware that some of the crickets have perished. Temps in the shop, people picking up the boxes and shaking them around, transported wrong in the first place, can all affect the longevity of livefoods in a shop, so its hard to keep track. Dont feel cheeky by saying that the livefoods are dead, but dont feel like you have to buy them.

Also, always pick from the bottom of the pile. If the shop recycles crickets from the week earlier (and some do!) the fresh ones go on the bottom so the old packs go on the top.....


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> It is always the way, I find the quality of the livefood you buy online is ALWAYS better than what you get from any shop.. but that is only really worth it if you buy in bulk!
> ...


How untrue, you can't beat a delivery of fresh food to a shop, most live food is drop shipped taking on average 2-3 days without water, so a fresh delivery to a shop is better, I would say that though I do own a shop lol :blush:

We aim to get our food in on a Friday so it's fresh for the weekend when 90% is bought, we got ours on Friday even with the snow being 8 inches round here lol


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Jimmyjayz said:


> How untrue, you can't beat a delivery of fresh food to a shop, most live food is drop shipped taking on average 2-3 days without water, so a fresh delivery to a shop is better, I would say that though I do own a shop lol :blush:
> 
> We aim to get our food in on a Friday so it's fresh for the weekend when 90% is bought, we got ours on Friday even with the snow being 8 inches round here lol


It's not untrue, well not in my case anyway.. :whistling2:

As I have brought livefood from a pet shop before AND online I was just sharing my opinion of what I personally felt were better!


----------



## iReptile (Jan 19, 2013)

I know what you mean i hate pets at home now customer service is next to awful, their livefood are not fed and most of the tubs are £1/£2 because of what you said they are dead. I go to my reptile specialist and he feeds his livefood and is a great person for advice. But take a look at the watchdog report on Pets at home its a disgrace.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

I get all my live food from PAH except my fruit flies. They get a delivery on a Monday and Friday so go one of those days. I buy at least 6-9 boxes, get them home and decant into plastic fish tank full of food and bug gel. If I see the tank getting less than half full, I buy another load. That way never run out. 

I know the stores round here get very large deliveries of food, can't expect them to open several hundred tubs to put food/liquid in. If it's dead, don't buy it. If it's half dead, ask for a reduction. 

All these hundreds of 'PAH live food is crap' threads on this forum won't change anything, but personally I've never had a problem with it.

Had my say, go on, flame away now...


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> It's not untrue, well not in my case anyway.. :whistling2:
> 
> As I have brought livefood from a pet shop before AND online I was just sharing my opinion of what I personally felt were better!


My point was missed not being rude, if you buy from a shop on the day of their delivery then it will be fresher than if bought online, but it would have to be on the day lol


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Jimmyjayz said:


> My point was missed not being rude, if you buy from a shop on the day of their delivery then it will be fresher than if bought online, but it would have to be on the day lol


Oh I see, aha sorry! I didn't read it like that :lol2:

In that case, I agree with you!


----------



## Milsa (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm just glad there is a pet shop out there that sells live insects. I don't buy enough to warrant online and without pah I would be screwed. I much prefer smaller local stores but they have to special order, can't imagine they would be better.

As stated above find out when there delivery day is. But would imagine the weather is to blame.


----------



## marmoth (Jan 17, 2013)

I went in there today they clearly hadn't cleaned the Leos out for ages, there was feces all over the cage, I was not happy, The beardies also had feces smeared all over their furniture. There live food is very often not. I don't use them often just popped in today I prefer my local reptile shop.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Dinosaur said:


> i went down to pets at home to get some live food for my beardies.
> 
> half the stock is dead or with like 1-2 crickets for 2£ ( so basically your paying a £1 for a cricket)
> 
> ...


Don't get me started on that piece of monkey c*ap store, I've known of 2 lizards sold from one store and both died within a month, the cages are always dirty and often placed in wrong size/shape vivs 

Just really clueless people who I am currently taking action against for selling faulty lighting


----------



## Dov (Sep 23, 2012)

Some PAH stores are crap but then there is good ones, it all depends on the staff and if the staff actually care about the job, My closest PAH is a main one but it crap but the next closest one is smaller but better and the staff actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Breed your own? That way you know exactly is going into them so you can be 100% sure you are giving your beardie a good diet.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to start ordering online from now! 

as I can buy bulk of 100 and just feed them myself and get a farm going... :no1:


----------

